# Does this receiver downconvert from HDMI to say.. S-Video?



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

http://www.circuitcity.com/ccd/Sear...eyword=avr788&searchSection=All&go.x=0&go.y=0

I know this is kind of a dumb question for everyone but..I don't really have the money to buy a new HDMI tv and my laptop has only a HDMI output for video. I have a bunch of movies I want to play off it but I guess I want to try and work with what I have. Also, my DVD player is HDMI as well as component, S-Video and composite. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

OK, answered my own question.


----------



## ccdoggy (Jul 2, 2006)

FYI, nothing down converts.


----------

